# Rene Gruss anyone?



## Gunnie

I'm new here, and you all are probably way out of my league with the music expertise, but I thought this might be a good place to turn you on to something different. Let me know if you like it. It's original pieces written by an artist named Rene Gruss. I originally heard a few of the titles on yahoo music and fell in love with it. I ordered the cd immediately and have been trying to make him famous ever since. He labels his genre as urban classical. Give him a listen, and tell me what you think: 

http://www.renegruss.com


----------

